
Brazil finds possible COVID-19 anti-viral - Fabricio20
http://www.mctic.gov.br/mctic/opencms/salaImprensa/noticias/arquivos/2020/04/MCTIC_anuncia_testes_clinicos_em_pacientes_com_remedio_contra_o_coronavirus.html
======
Fabricio20
Some quick bits for non-brazilians:

Out of more than 2000 tested drugs, six presented good reactions in-vitro, and
when "mixed" together showed a 94% decrease in viral load.

Human tests approved this tuesday (14th) and to being next week on 7 army
hospitals in Rio de Janeiro (5), São Paulo (1) and Brasília (1).

~~~
rpiguy
You are going to get a lot of derisive comments because this is only an in
vitro study, but I think the most important part of this article is the
aggressive approach Brazil is taking to try these treatments.

We are so conservative in the US - we only allow doctors to try different
drugs on the severe cases, when we should also be focusing on pre-
hospitalization trials.

Brazil’s hand is forced because I doubt they have enough ventilators and have
a lot of people living in remote regions.

I am also aware that the US is more litigious, but I believe doctors should be
empowered to try regimens before hospitalization, particularly things more
benign than Chloroquine, like Ivermectin, which has shown some promise.

------
KarlKemp
Everything kills viruses in vitro.

